# taping ears down?



## 831'z F!NEST (Feb 13, 2009)

does any1 know how to do this? my pup recently got his ears done and theyr not standing straight. i was advised to do this but i dont know how.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds like a job for a pro ... Don't they usually retape for free as many times as needed?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

not all vets tape ears. Mine doesn't There is a website somewhere that shows you how to do it can't remember it though


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Here are a few

SHOW DOG MAGAZINE=How to get cropped ears up

No Tape Ear Standing Method - mole foam

Taping Cropped Ears

Puppy Ear Cropping Procedure, Veterinarian After Care For Ear Cropped Dog

Here is a video


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry smith family... she doesnt want to know how to wrap them up... she needs to tape them down... 831s finest, are u pups ears startin to drop right at the base like in these pictures?


















if so you are going to need to tape downward in order to get them to pop up... what u do is this:

1. go to any grocery store or target or wlamart, etc. u need to go down the first aid isle, and get some "first aid wrapping" its NOT tape, its a gauze like roll that people use to wrap their elbows or fingers. its white and pretty stretchy.

2. right at the base (where those pictures have circles) u will need to flop the ears downwards towards the floor. Basically it needs to resemble natural ears. once u have the ears pointing downward u wrap him up.

3. take the wrappin and start at the center on top of the heard and wrap around his head, and ears. he will look like he has the mumps when ur done. leave it on for a day or so, and then remove to see if the ears stood correctly. continue if his ears do not seem to stand.

a tip have for u is to massage his ears after takig the wrappin off, give it a few minutes before deciding whether this process worked the first time. i had to do this with kenyas ears only once (lucky me) and since then they have stood perfect. Nesone also had this issue with smokeys ears when they were first cropped, and it worked for him too 

ALSO ow soon after his stitches being removed are u doing this? my tip is to wait at the VERY LEAST one full week before attempting to wrap the ears. and ur pup may not like being wrape up, so i reccomend doing it at night before bed time.

good luck, post pics.!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that video was for taping down but for some stupid reason it can't find it now. wtf is up with you tube lately?


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Using a cotton gauze and roll it up like a cigarette or...(lol, just playing) and put this on the inside of the ear, roll it tight because this will be your brace, cut it where it goes past the ear about a 1/2 inch. Then tape the all up starting at the bottom and going to the top, use this for only 2 days at the most and clean the blood and infection out with warm water and if you feel comfortable, use cotton balls and a ear cleaner for canines. Put the cleaner directly on the ball, don't squirt it in the ear. Stimulate the blood in the ear once they are not hurting the dog by pulling up with a very light tug, rubbing an area like this will help stimulate blood flow and the nerves again.

I would go to the vet, and your vet should take care of this for free if not, switch vets! I went back 3 times a week on my second ear crop, natural is the best, I will never crop again. Not worth the trouble and pain because of this, especially if the dog doesn't have a 24hr a day caregiver.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> Using a cotton gauze and roll it up like a cigarette or...(lol, just playing) and put this on the inside of the ear, roll it tight because this will be your brace, cut it where it goes past the ear about a 1/2 inch. Then tape the all up starting at the bottom and going to the top, use this for only 2 days at the most and clean the blood and infection out with warm water and if you feel comfortable, use cotton balls and a ear cleaner for canines. Put the cleaner directly on the ball, don't squirt it in the ear. Stimulate the blood in the ear once they are not hurting the dog by pulling up with a very light tug, rubbing an area like this will help stimulate blood flow and the nerves again.
> 
> I would go to the vet, and your vet should take care of this for free if not, switch vets! I went back 3 times a week on my second ear crop, natural is the best, I will never crop again. Not worth the trouble and pain because of this, especially if the dog doesn't have a 24hr a day caregiver.


she went to the same vet i took kenya.... trust me, the ears are drooping like shown above.. they just need to be popped back up at the base....


----------



## datguy83p (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey i just got my dog ears crop today and i wanted to know should iwait to do this method until th
e vet takes thesuture out or can i start now?


----------



## datguy83p (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey i just got my dog ears crop today and i wanted to know should iwait to do this method until th
e vet takes thesuture out or can i start now?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

datguy83p said:


> Hey i just got my dog ears crop today and i wanted to know should iwait to do this method until th
> e vet takes thesuture out or can i start now?


i would wait until your dogs ers have teh stitches or staples out... give it another week and then determine if u need to tape or not. how old is ur dog? when did u get the ers done?


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

*ears cropped*

just had my pups ears done they look exactly like the red pups they lay across the head what do i do now


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------

